# My Movie Seaview Screencaps



## idMonster (Jun 18, 2003)

I thought I'd give you all something to whet your whistles with the announcement of the 8-window Seaview. I guess I'm going to have to dig out my Voyage DVD and grab some pics of the Observation Room interior.

http://s223.photobucket.com/albums/...tom Of The Sea/Movie Seaview/#!cpZZ1QQtppZZ20


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

May I join in? 
http://inpayne.com/seaview/seaviewpics.html
I put this together when I started building my PL Seaview repop.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Hey John and ID Monster, those are great screen caps!!

Thanks for posting them!:thumbsup:


----------



## megabot11 (Aug 3, 2008)

Not the movie, but just the same. :thumbsup:


----------



## idMonster (Jun 18, 2003)

John P said:


> May I join in?
> http://inpayne.com/seaview/seaviewpics.html
> I put this together when I started building my PL Seaview repop.


Thanks, John!

You saved me from the possibility having to dig through many, many boxes 

Gordon


----------



## megabot11 (Aug 3, 2008)

Wow! never knew about the orange dinner couch in the backround.
Here's one more. Season 1 shot.


----------



## MykTurk (Nov 27, 2006)

Say, it that Floyd sitting there? 
Floyd the Barber? 
Was he leading some covert existance outside Mayberry?









Is it me, or is the gap between those windows a bit narrow?


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

MykTurk said:


> Say, it that Floyd sitting there?
> Floyd the Barber?
> Was he leading some covert existance outside Mayberry?
> 
> ...


I addressed the window issue in another thread:

I hope they use the movie interior for the nose. I liked the catwalk that went from the hatch to the control room, forward, to what logically would be an upper level observation platform for the top windows.

The windows on the set are out of proportion with the miniatures. They almost look like they were based on an early design of the bow and windows. In that drawing, the eight windows were divided, on the inside, by an internal support girder. The end result is a window design with what looks like 16 rectangles. This is evident on the set built, as the center divider between the windows is much wider than the center girder on both the left and right windows. This would mean that there would have been a separate room on each side of the observation room set, with the other set of windows. The refit redesign corrected the window discrepancy.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

John: Those are great screencaps. I always preferred the 8-window nose and the original observation lounge with the spiral stairway. The tacky orange Naugahyde and the dinette booth are just oh-so-early-’60s! And yes, those ubiquitous ashtrays, back in the days when _everyone_ smoked.

Oh, and you might want to fix the spelling of “upholstery.” :tongue:



RSN said:


> . . .The windows on the set are out of proportion with the miniatures. They almost look like they were based on an early design of the bow and windows. In that drawing, the eight windows were divided, on the inside, by an internal support girder. The end result is a window design with what looks like 16 rectangles. This is evident on the set built, as the center divider between the windows is much wider than the center girder on both the left and right windows. This would mean that there would have been a separate room on each side of the observation room set, with the other set of windows. The refit redesign corrected the window discrepancy.


Maybe so, but the two-level, eight-window exterior is still much more visually pleasing. 

The interior set had two pairs of closely-spaced windows with a wide center divider because of production logistics. All the action seen through the windows was rear-projected, using two 16mm projectors and two process screens.


----------



## megabot11 (Aug 3, 2008)

Re: the window discrepancy.

Another thought.

Perhaps this was one of the reasons they went with the four larger window refit for season 2-4.(this version fits with the full size interior) Easier to adjust the miniatures nose section, than to re-adjust the full size interior to accurately reflect the exterior of the 8 window. 

Then again of course, in the Irwin Allen universe space and dimensions defy all logic.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

I suspect some of the changes from the 8-window to the 4-window were due to a desire to drive the action faster by blending the control room set with the obser. nose set. This gave instant visual 'direction' to action in the control room (which, honestly, I at least sometimes lost watching the first season. recalling which way was forward took some thought!  )

Of course they quickly ran into a problem of the cost of all the projection work, so you might notice they closed the internal crash doors at a moment's notice and zoop! right back where they started from!

(always amazed me what clever paint and lighting could do, making ordinary fiberglas banquet hall room dividers look like steel. Never really noticed that back in the day but man it sure leaps out in the DVDs!)


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

megabot11 said:


> Not the movie, but just the same. :thumbsup:


One of the best shots of the eight footer from season one:thumbsup:..

The movie Seaviews *are* the TV Seaviews as well..used throughout year one.


----------



## jeffking45 (Aug 31, 2008)

hey people i think if you look at the color of the seaview observation area walls are most likely the color of the 1st season jupiter 2. I`am sure they used that color on everything. does anyone know the color name ?


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

MykTurk said:


> Say, it that Floyd sitting there?
> Floyd the Barber?
> Was he leading some covert existance outside Mayberry?
> 
> ...


OK, here is what I was basing my observation on. This is an early design for exterior. It was to have many more windows then they ended up with. I would imagine it was due to the fact that a set could never be built big enough to reflect this, so it was scaled back. As you can see, I outlined the area that the set would line up with. Note the similarity to the early design, as far as the different window divider widths, and the final set details. I would say the set was being built as the exterior was being finalized. What we got is a happy medium between the model, with 4 windows across the bottom row, and the set with 4 windows across the bottom row, even though the dimensions do not match. Hey, it is Hollywood.....close counts! :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

RSN said:


> OK, here is what I was basing my observation on. This is an early design for exterior. It was to have many more windows then they ended up with. I would imagine it was due to the fact that a set could never be built big enough to reflect this, so it was scaled back. As you can see, I outlined the area that the set would line up with. Note the similarity to the early design, as far as the different window divider widths, and the final set details. I would say the set was being built as the exterior was being finalized. What we got is a happy medium between the model, with 4 windows across the bottom row, and the set with 4 windows across the bottom row, even though the dimensions do not match. Hey, it is Hollywood.....close counts! :thumbsup:


You are correct Sir...The Idea was dropped because of.....*MONEY.:thumbsup:*


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

RSN said:


> OK, here is what I was basing my observation on. This is an early design for exterior. It was to have many more windows then they ended up with. I would imagine it was due to the fact that a set could never be built big enough to reflect this, so it was scaled back. As you can see, I outlined the area that the set would line up with. Note the similarity to the early design, as far as the different window divider widths, and the final set details. I would say the set was being built as the exterior was being finalized. What we got is a happy medium between the model, with 4 windows across the bottom row, and the set with 4 windows across the bottom row, even though the dimensions do not match. Hey, it is Hollywood.....close counts! :thumbsup:


Well, the set *could* be built regardless of size but the cost factor made it undesirable, I suspect.

I do agree, that proportion and sizing of the windows fits with the 24-window Seaview. Don't I recall that the decision to putty over the outermost windows and plant on the manta fins on the model was a last-minute thing from IA?

And was there one more revision of the 'lots o glass' finless bow that removed those dividers so it was 12 larger windows, because I would guess it was thought the thin strips wouldn't register well on the smaller models?


----------



## megabot11 (Aug 3, 2008)

RSN said:


> OK, here is what I was basing my observation on. This is an early design for exterior. It was to have many more windows then they ended up with. I would imagine it was due to the fact that a set could never be built big enough to reflect this, so it was scaled back. As you can see, I outlined the area that the set would line up with. Note the similarity to the early design, as far as the different window divider widths, and the final set details. I would say the set was being built as the exterior was being finalized. What we got is a happy medium between the model, with 4 windows across the bottom row, and the set with 4 windows across the bottom row, even though the dimensions do not match. Hey, it is Hollywood.....close counts! :thumbsup:


Yes I Totally can see what you're saying. I wonder what would have happened if they had the budget and went with the 24 window version.
Hmm? I may need to by two Seaview models and convert one.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Again, the 24 window design was dropped because it was deemed too difficult to construct the set at the time, as well as the money involved. easy.

Herman Bluementhal and Herbert Cheek designed the Seaview.(It was Irwin Allen's Idea to add the Manta Fins).:thumbsup:


----------



## oshkosh619 (Feb 24, 2009)

MykTurk said:


> Say, it that Floyd sitting there?
> Floyd the Barber?
> Was he leading some covert existance outside Mayberry?
> 
> ...


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

I believe that the dinner booth comes from researching what is in a real submarine, where every inch of space is more precious than gold. Back in the 60s my Scout Troop toured a diesel-electric submarine, and that type of booth was used in the officers dining area. In fact it was the officers dinning area, the bench seat started at the door, and wrapped all the way around the table to the opposite side of the door! Clearing the room in an emergency must have been a real adventure. :lol: An interesting feature was the the wall panel on the wall facing the corridor could be removed on both sides revealing a transparent plotting chart.

Back in the 70s I read an article about the change to the sets, and they were changed to make the story flow faster, and to cut down on costs. When ever they wanted to use the Observation room they had to change sets. Having the Admiral's front porch attached to the Control room saved time, and set-ups. It also freed up sound-stage space.

David.


----------

